# little dry



## gdp (Mar 20, 2019)

So I did my 1st fatties last weekend with scrambled eggs, provolone, sautéed onion/yellow pepper/mushrooms. Used elk/pork sausage and thin bacon wrap on the outside.  They turned out great except they were a little dry inside.  The eggs and veggies were about 85% cooked before rolling and the internal temp was about 160 when I pulled them off.  I'm thinking I cooked them too long and meant to pull off at 140ish.  Any ideas on how to make the next ones juicier?  Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2019)

Add some type of liquid. With your combo maybe a hot sauce of some type.

Chris


----------



## sauced (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, I would add a little liquid to the meat mix. Guessing the elk is pretty lean.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2019)

I definitely wouldn't drop the finished IT down to 140°.
I personally would go to 165° IT with ground sausage.

Bear


----------



## gdp (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks guys. Sounds like I need to do the same thing but add some liquid next time.  I'm hooked on them.   Here's a pic of them about to come off the grill.  Looked perfect to me!


----------

